# Il manque un "s" - liaison



## Charlie Parker

Quand je corrige les feuilles d'exercice de mes élèves, je le fais souvent en montrant les réponses sur l'écran avec le projecteur. Je veux que mes élèves apprennent à épeler en français (au lieu d'utiliser l'aphabet anglais). Je fais des fautes exprès parce que les élèves aiment me corriger. Je leur demande : « C'est bien, ou est-ce qu'il y a une faute ? » Mon problème, c'est si je dis : « Il manque un s. » je ne sais pas si je devrais faire la liaison entre _un _et la lettre _s. _Je pense qu'il y en qui font la liaison et d'autres qui ne la font pas. Y a-t-il une règle ?


----------



## Nicodi2

Bonjour, 

A l'oral, il est très courant d'omettre la liaison.
Je ne suis pas spécialiste de grammaire ni d'orthographe, mais je pense que dans la cadre d'explications dédiées à des étudiants apprenant la langue, il vaut mieux ne pas la faire.

Attendons d'autres commentaires, 

Salutations
Nico


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nicodi2. J'ai tendance à ne pas la faire je ne sais pas pourquoi. Peut-être que je pensais que c'était plus clair pour les élèves. Puis j'avais un doute. Donc, j'ai posé la question.


----------



## Nicodi2

Je suis d'accord avec vous, 
Mais encore une fois, je ne suis pas un professionnel de la question. J'espère que nous aurons un autre témoignage.


----------



## janpol

je la fais
"à l'oral" nicodi ? Comment la faire ou ne pas la faire autrement qu'à l'oral ?


----------



## Nicodi2

Pardon je me suis mal exprimé.
Il est très courant d'omettre les liaisons (notamment dans des discussions informelles).
Dans la cas précis proposé par Charlie Parker, je trouve que cela n'est pas plus mal car facilite la compréhension des étudiants.

Salutations


----------



## geostan

Bien que je ne sois pas français de naissance, j'ai toujours fait la liaison , car je trouve plus facile de la faire que de ne pas la faire.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Dans le langage quotidien, je ne sais même pas dire si je la fais, cette liaison . Je crois qu'il peut m'arriver de la faire comme de ne pas la faire.

Mais dans ton contexte, Charlie, je suis certaine que je ne la ferai pas, pour une question de bonne compréhension par les élèves.


----------



## Lacuzon

C'est une excellente question !

Pour ma part, c'est un peu comme pour Punky Zoé, 50/50. Mais pour tes élèves, il est peut-être bien qu'ils apprennent à la faire pour ne pas être étonnés de l'entendre. Comment dire ? Je pense que lorsque l'on a l'habitude d'une liaison, ne pas l'entendre étonne moins que de l'entendre lorsque l'on n'y est pas habitué.

Mais ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

Comme je te l'ai déjà dit, je fais la liaison : un nes. 
Il faudrait que je fasse attention pour ne pas la faire, car elle vient naturellement.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je croyais ne pas faire la liaison, mais en disant la phrase des deux manières, je m'aperçois qu'elle vient naturellement comme pour Karine…


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde. Vous m'avez aidé.


----------



## Mout

Pour moi, les deux manières viennent indifféremment, dépendant du contexte, de l'importance du "s"...

Mais pour trouver une règle, si règle il y a, je partirais volontiers du postulat suivant : la liaison se fait entre le précédent mot lorsqu'il se finit par une consonne "muette" et le suivant lorsqu'il commence par une voyelle ou un h muet.
Or là, le mot suivant est une lettre, qui plus est une consonne !
Donc on ne devrait pas faire cette liaison !  Que dit-on ? "il manque le 'S'" ou "il manque l''S'"?


----------



## Grop

Je fais la liaison, mais je ne pense pas la faire avec la plupart des autres lettres.

(Et je dis le s, pas l's).


----------



## Nicomon

Salut,

Et moi, comme je te l'ai déjà dit, je ne fais pas la liaison dans ce contexte. Je dis un - s. Comme je dirais _vin-té-un-a-vril_ (et non _navril_)

Je me demande si ceux et celles qui prononcent « _un nes_ » feraient aussi la liaison dans le cas des voyelles. 
Diriez-vous :_ il manque un_ _*n*a, *n*e, *n*i _? Moi pas. Et si vous ne la faites pas, pourquoi la faire avec *le* _s _?
Extrait de la BDL sous l'article *« Un »*


> Le mot _un_, employé seul ou dans un composé, est un déterminant numéral (ou adjectif numéral cardinal) lorsqu’il accompagne un nom; il précise alors le nombre d’éléments que désigne le nom. Dans cet emploi, on fait la liaison *entre un et le mot (nom ou adjectif) qui suit* lorsque ce dernier commence par une voyelle ou _un_ h muet.


 Il me semble qu'une lettre simple n'est pas un mot et qu'en principe, il ne faut pas de liaison.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mout said:


> Or là, le mot suivant est une lettre, qui plus est une consonne !


Argument non valable, votre honneur!  La lettre _s_ est évidemment une consonne, mais elle se prononce comme commençant par une voyelle: [ɛs].

Cela dit, comme Grop, je ne dirais pas non plus _l's_, peut-être pour bien clarifier que l'on parle de la lettre et ainsi éviter une éventuelle confusion avec _laisse_…

Quant aux lettres voyelles, j'aurais moins tendance à faire la liaison qu'avec le _s_.

Mais quoi qu'il en soit, plus je pense à cette question et plus elle m'énerve car tantôt je vais faire la liaison et tantôt non… même pour _s_! 

Cette remarque du TLFi s.v. _s_ est intéressante:





> Élision: _l's_, _d's_, ou liaison, _trois s, un s, son s, plié en s._ Dans _les s_, la non liaison est la plus probable. Dans les abrév. et sigles: _la S.D.N._, mais _l'S.O.S_ ds Peyré, _Matterhorn_, 1939, p. 226.


----------



## Mout

En somme, Charlie_Parker, tu n'as qu'à dire ce que tu veux !


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, et c'est sans même parler du féminin… On pourrait en effet également dire _un*e* s_!


----------



## Nicomon

Disons donc :  _il manque la lettre *s*._   Y'en a plus, de problème.


----------



## xtrasystole

Très intéressante question  

Je crois que le problème concerne seulement les voyelles A, E, I, O et U. Car sinon on fait toujours la liaison. 


Si je liste les lettres qui peuvent être concernées par le problème de la liaison, la règle me semble la suivante : 

● Pour les voyelles A, E, I, O, U—> Pas de liaison si la lettre précédente est un _'n'_.Dans les exemples suivants je ne dis ni "un na", ni "un ne", ni "un ni" 
_- "Il y a un _'a'_ à _'insistance'_ en français mais un _'e' _à _'insistence'_ en anglais"_. 
_- "Le mot _'brilliance'_ prend un _'i'_ en anglais mais pas en français"_. ​—> Liaison optionnelle pour les autres. 
Par exemple _"Il y a deux 'e' à 'bee'"_ [deu-ZE] ou pas de liaison. ​.
● Pour les consonnes F, H, L, M, N, R, S, X, on fait la liaison.Exemples : 
_- "Il faut deux _'s'_ à _'ressource'_ en français, mais un seul _'s'_ en anglais"_ [deux ZESS] et [seu-LESS] 
_- "_'Exxon'_ prend deux _'x'_"_ [deux ZIX] 
_- "__Il manque un_ 's'_"_ [un NESS] ​.
● Pour la lettre Y, ça marche comme les consonnes (liaison).


----------



## Mout

xtrasystole said:


> Très intéressante question
> 
> Je crois que le problème concerne seulement les voyelles A, E, I, O et U. Car sinon on fait toujours la liaison.
> 
> 
> Si je liste les lettres qui peuvent être concernées par le problème de la liaison, la règle me semble la suivante :
> 
> ● Pour les voyelles A, E, I, O, U
> —> Pas de liaison si la lettre précédente est un _'n'_.
> Dans les exemples suivants je ne dis ni "un na", ni "un ne", ni "un ni"
> _- "Il y a un _'a'_ à _'insistance'_ en français mais un _'e' _à _'insistence'_ en anglais"_.
> _- "Le mot _'brilliance'_ prend un _'i'_ en anglais mais pas en français"_.


mais tu dis "en nanglais"  l'exemple qui casse la règle  mouahahah


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci tout le monde pour ces réponses très intéressant. La liaison est très difficile pour mes élèves. Parfois ça aide la compréhension et parfois rend la compréhension plus difficile. Mout, je ne vois pas comment _en anglais _casse la règle. Ma question ne porte que sur les voyelles. Tu as dit _casse la règle. _Ça m'intéresse parce que j'ai toujours pensé que l'on devait dire _ne pas respecter, enfreindre, contrvenire à _etc. Je voudrais bien dire _casser _parce que c'est un mot que mes élèves comprennent.


----------



## Mout

Oulala, non, c'était du second degré... et "casse" est mal employé... toutes mes excuses, ma dernière intervention n'était pas à prendre au pied de ... la lettre... D'ailleurs, il ne faut pas la considérer du tout...


----------



## xtrasystole

Mout said:


> mais tu dis "en nanglais"  l'exemple qui casse la règle


Oui, on dit _"en Nanglais"_, mais je crois que c'est pour éviter la répétition du son nasal _'en'_ (car cela ferait "AN-ANglais", difficile à prononcer et évoquerait le cri de l'âne  ).


----------

